# Just got back from 4-H show!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I just got back from the fair and I made out very well! My junior Sisyphus got Grand Champion Junior doe and Best Junior in show.  
Miss Appoline got 2nd in her age class.. it is just something about this judge that doesn't really like her, he didn't like her last year either.
I won Reserve Champion Showman; woman. :wink: 
All and all I am extremely pleased with the way things worked out.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You did great!! Congrats to you and your girls!!

I'm leaving for mine tomorrow!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Great job! Wooot! :clap: 

We'll be showing our does in a couple of weeks. Gonna have the girls do their fitting this Saturday.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's great! Congrats! I want to ask did your showmanship class have people with meat goats in it or was it just dairy goats?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Just dairy goats basically. Some kids had wethers, but they were dairy breeds. I assume that there would be no problem bringing in a meat goat for showmanship though. 

Thank you.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! that's great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! So are there very many meat goats up your way, or did they have the dairy show seperate from a meat show.
Here in KY the meat goats are most popular. Compared to last year I see a LOT more at the dairy/meat shows. Last night there were a ton of them at the show we were at. But large breeds, I haven't really seen any ND's. Alpine's and Saneen are very popular here, and I've seen some Nubians in the mix. I absolutely adore the Alpines ?
I know I've seen a couple of Lamanchas as well. It was fun in showmanship seeing the 'variety.'


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

We rarely ever have meat goats, there are classes for them at this show but they just don't show up, if there are any breeders in the area. Nigerians are everywhere in New York! Alpines and Lamanchas are quite popular as well. There are basically no Nubians at all around here. :sigh: 

I just love in showmanship when these super tall kids who have Lamanchas are transfered to a Nigerian and are hunched over for the rest of the show. :laugh:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I was just asking because at our fair they mix the kids in showmanship. They have kids with dairy goats and kids with meat goats all in one showmanship class.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! :stars: Sounds like you truly enjoyed yourself too :hug:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

